# Unit fillers



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

On the gw website I saw unit fillers mentioned. To me they were basically big bases(4 normal ones) that had less than the four models they displaced but were themed in that army. Is this legal? It seems to be a way to cheaply beef unit up to monstrous sizes.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Its neither legal or illegal... its just cool and different. Do it well and noone will bat an eyelid, but make it obvious thats its just to save on money/painting and you'll annoy a lot of people.
My local GW is challenging all WFB players to paint 250pts of a new army a week between the rulebook release and games day- most of the VC players are using unit fillers in zombie units just to keep up... but it also looks cool. They have zombies, zombie-skaven, zombie-empire, zombie-ogres and even a zombie-dragon (as in a dragon in a zombie unit, rather then an actual dragon) all in big blocks.Its an awesome looking unit because it is just corpses or multiple battlefields just being thrown together into a hoard of undead, as it should be (though the dragon's base had to be altered to be a mutliple of 20mm... he made it 100mm*60mm so by itself its the first 3 ranks of a zombie unit- with enough models behind to replace the dragon if the unit goes under 15 wounds left).


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

With unit fillers as long as it looks good and you have enough loose models to cover deaths there's no problem, some people can be anal about it and whinge if you put them on the field but if they whine about that then what else will they whinge about? 
Probably best not to play them anyway.
I'm working an a slayer unit at the moment that is more unit filler than slayers the whole front rank is slayers the rest a swathe of casualties that they've left in their wake so far everyones commented on how good they look rather than how I've saved cash not buying loads of ugly metal models.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

So what would you recommend for he?


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Fields of pretty flowers?


----------

